# Strike 2... You're OUT... Sentry Mode wins!



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Finally caught the guy writing on my car... I love it. Can't wait to have a few choice words with this fella.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

Do you know who he is? What does "NO P" mean? Was it written with a permanent marker or was it washable?


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

BluestarE3 said:


> Do you know who he is? What does "NO P" mean? Was it written with a permanent marker or was it washable?


I know the car, but its typically a lady driving it. I have other footage of them together when they first pulled into that spot. This took place at my apartment building, so its only a matter of time before I see either of them again.

Im guessing "NO P" means No Parking??? I have no clue, the first time this happened i was thinking maybe they were mad i was charging and they couldn't but as you can see he was charging as well so I don't understand WTF he did it for again. Im glad he did though.

It was with highlighter this time, last time was with a black somewhat permanent marker and a highlighter. It came off but if you look at an angle you can see some ghosting of something written there.


----------



## sandiegogreg (Apr 16, 2019)

_What an a$$hole. No reason for that whatsoever. I hope you find justice or at least embarrass him. Sounds like you have a professional detail coming your way too unless he wants Johnny law to hit him for vandalism. _


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

sandiegogreg said:


> _What an a$$hole. No reason for that whatsoever. I hope you find justice or at least embarrass him. Sounds like you have a professional detail coming your way too unless he wants Johnny law to hit him for vandalism. _


Looking forward to whatever the outcome may be... I shall keep this thread updated.


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

That's vandalism. Even if you opt not to press charges, you may want to make apartment management aware of this harassment by another tenant.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> Finally caught the guy writing on my car... I love it. Can't wait to have a few choice words with this fella.


Wait, I thought Kim Jong Un was in Russia talking to Putin...


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

Wow, looking forward to the outcome and make sure to keep your cool. I personally would blow a head gasket!


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

Post a photo of him on your car with a YouTube link to the video. 

That should take care of it, without and exchange of words.


----------



## PEIEVGUY (Dec 19, 2018)

WTF? Is there is no solidarity within the EV drivers community? 

I guess he's Tesla jealous.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

SMITTY said:


> Finally caught the guy writing on my car... I love it. Can't wait to have a few choice words with this fella.


Calm down, and take your video to the police. Let them handle it.
Then contact a lawyer, and sue him for repair/refinish of your car.

Don't physically confront him yourself. Nothing useful will come of that, and it could escalate into something much worse.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I'm pretty sure he means No Parking, but I'm not sure why. Does he think Chargepoints are only for non-Teslas because Teslas have their own chargers? I've heard some people think that.
Before shaming or going to the police or anything that's going to throw fuel on the fire, I would try to have a calm conversation with him first. Maybe there is a reasonable explanation (despite the very unreasonable actions). Obviously if it gets unreasonable at all then go to authorities.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

garsh said:


> Calm down, and take your video to the police. Let them handle it.
> Then contact a lawyer, and sue him for repair/refinish of your car.





JWardell said:


> Before shaming or going to the police or anything that's going to throw fuel on the fire, I would try to have a calm conversation with him first. Maybe there is a reasonable explanation (despite the very unreasonable actions).


My vote is for: (1) contact apartment management to see if they can determine from the guy why he did this; and (2) go to police after hearing the explanation, if he doesn't immediately offer to fix it. I think seeking him out is confrontational. I'm not sure I can put this behavior in any kind of framework of a stable personality.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I suggest going directly to the police. I always try to remember that sometimes things like that are a semi-innocent prank, other times you could be dealing with someone really unstable and dangerous - and next thing you know, he's threatening you at the door of your apartment at midnight. Once the police have a chat with him and inform him that he could be looking at jail time, he'll suddenly change his tune.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Sorry to see the vandalism and another huge win for Sentry mode. I won't offer advice on the best way to handle, because well, we each handle these things differently. Some humans are calm and rational while others would rather stab you in the back as you walk away.

Either way - another HUGE win for Sentry mode.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

SMITTY said:


> Finally caught the guy writing on my car... I love it. Can't wait to have a few choice words with this fella.


So not a kid like most assumed from the earlier incident. Crazy


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

i think that we can all agree that this fellow's actions are unreasonable. whether he thinks you are blocking his charging, has Tesla envy, or thinks that chargepoint chargers are not for Teslas because we have our own charge network.

but regardless of intent or motivation, his response and actions are likely seen as something a reasonable person would not consider doing.

So ask yourself - do you want to engage a person who is already doing unreasonable things? Think of the most unreasonable thing he could do if you talk to him - because that is exactly what he might do if you talk to him.

i'm with @garsh - one of the keys in preventing a situation from escalating is to not get into the situation in the first place.


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

1. Contact the police, file a report, supply the video evidence.
2. Contact apartment management, provide the police report, supply the video evidence. Let them know to expect contact from the police to identify this person.
3. Get an estimate to have the "ghosting" from writing on your vehicle taken care of (buff? detail?). Get it in writing. Provide to police.
4. Consider a restraining order once this person is identified.
5. Contact apartment management to find out what recourse you have - do you really want to live in the same place as this jackwagon?

My advice, worth every penny you paid for it. 

Good Luck!

Scott


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

lance.bailey said:


> i think that we can all agree that this fellow's actions are unreasonable. whether he thinks you are blocking his charging, has Tesla envy, or thinks that chargepoint chargers are not for Teslas because we have our own charge network.
> 
> but regardless of intent or motivation, his response and actions are likely seen as something a reasonable person would not consider doing.
> 
> ...


I'll add my agreement with those who suggest that confronting him personally may not be safe or wise. I would stop short of notifying police as my first action but would notify apartment management with the hope they would explain that Tesla's are allowed to park there, which seems to me is the likely issue. (If bylaws exist, they should include this explicitly.) If that's not his beef, they should be able to find out what the issue is. If no resolution, then I would go to the police. The end result, either way, would hopefully involve him paying for professional repair of the damage he caused, a better understanding of the laws, and no escalation that would put either you or your car in further danger.
Good luck!


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

JWardell said:


> I'm pretty sure he means No Parking, but I'm not sure why. Does he think Chargepoints are only for non-Teslas because Teslas have their own chargers? I've heard some people think that.
> Before shaming or going to the police or anything that's going to throw fuel on the fire, I would try to have a calm conversation with him first. Maybe there is a reasonable explanation (despite the very unreasonable actions). Obviously if it gets unreasonable at all then go to authorities.


I'll agree with the no parking. As I'm looking at the Tesla, it doesn't seem to be plugged in.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

@MNScott's plan seems the best course, both to keep yourself and property safe from retaliation and have everything documented and on the record.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I still have the png for this dashboard sign.... feel free to use.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> As I'm looking at the Tesla, it doesn't seem to be plugged in.


The Tesla is definitely plugged in. Whether it's actually charging we can't tell. Regardless, the behavior is completely inappropriate, even if it's finished charging.


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

My thought is this...the guy turned the dial to about 8 out of 10 when he wrote on your vehicle (11/10 would be keying your car). He is known to have done it once, suspected of doing it twice. 

If he is this irrational in his thinking (writing on your car), what odds do you give it that he'll all of a sudden be rational with you when confronted? If he'll write on your car, I think it is a safe bet that the conversation between you and him would not go well. In fact, I can pretty easily imagine scenarios where it could turn pretty ugly (yelling/screaming, violence, fictional story created by him about how you threatened him, etc.)

Skip all that crap. Get the police involved, protect your own interests here. Your own interests include your vehicle, your residence, your freedom from false prosecution, and your health.

You don't know this guy, he is not your friend, you have no idea how he'll react if confronted. You do not "owe" him any conversation. Might seem harsh - but there are some unstable people in this world...as evidenced in the news. Every. Day.

Good luck -

Scott


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'll agree with the no parking. As I'm looking at the Tesla, it doesn't seem to be plugged in.


The car is plugged in. The question is was it finished charging and it was left there overnight to park and happening every single night. As the sign states clearly, it's for charging and not for parking. This does NOT make what the person is doing to the car valid and the actions are clearly vandalism. If Smitty is actively using the spot to just park overnight and charging has completed many hours ago then it makes sense to move the car once that operation is complete as a curtesy to others that could use the spot to also charge. (This is assuming that's what is taking place which I recall Smitty stating this was his actions in the past.)

The person committing the crime should also be punished for his actions. (Both parties would be at fault unfortunately).

I just wish this could have been handled in a more civil matter before it ever got to this stage. Maybe a note on the windshield stating the problem at hand instead of writing on a car and Smitty not using the spot as a parking space after the charge was completed. :-(


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

MacInfoSys said:


> I just wish this could have been handled in a more civil matter before it ever got to this stage. Maybe a note on the windshield stating the problem at hand instead of writing on a car and Smitty not using the spot as a parking space after the charge was completed. :-(


This. Very important because it shows his intent was to intimidate and scare you, not to start a conversation about where you're parking. It shows that he wants you out of "his" garage, and out of "his" apartment building. It also is a scary sign that he's possibly willing to resort to violence to meet that goal. If that's true, then simply telling him "I know who you are" or complaining to building management will only cause him to confront you, possibly violently.

Talking to police instead, it's more likely he'll have the wind taken out of his inflated sails. He might still confront you and yell at you that you're a coward for calling the cops, but with a warning of being arrested hanging over him, he'll leave the car, and you, safe.


----------



## bsunny (Oct 8, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'll agree with the no parking. As I'm looking at the Tesla, it doesn't seem to be plugged in.


Looks plugged in to me.


----------



## Jay79 (Aug 18, 2018)

Plugged in or not, nobody has the right to vandalize someones property. You have an adult conversation, not resorting to childish tactics that cause monetary costs. This guy is obviously a hot head with zero rational thinking, I'd get law enforcement involved so that they have a record of the incident. If he can be identified all the better, litigation is in order.


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

Put together the vandalism and the intimidation/harassment and you may have a solid case for the apartment manager to remove this guy from the premises.

Read @SMITTY previous post, the first time this happened. Leaving the car plugged in after charging, if posted, is a violation of the rules as well. No idea if that was the case in this instance or not. Even if it was done charging, that is not a "crime"...vandalizing someone's property is.

Scott


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

I remember many years back a support fellow took exception to the call I had made and the feedback I had given him after the ticket closed. He took to calling me on my cell with death threats. I took it to the local police who used the number I gave him (doh- darn caller-id) to have a chat with the fellow. Now this was my local police in Canada calling someone in the far southeastern states - well out of jurisdiction.

As the police officer said to me later, he never admitted to making the calls or knowing anything about them, but was able to promise me that they would never happen again, and the funny thing is, the calls stopped after that.

Sometimes a chat from the local constabulary can remove the doofus coefficient from someones attitude and have problems just disappear.


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

Jay79 said:


> Plugged in or not, nobody has the right to vandalize someones property. You have an adult conversation, not resorting to childish tactics that cause monetary costs. This guy is obviously a hot head with zero rational thinking, I'd get law enforcement involved so that they have a record of the incident. If he can be identified all the better, litigation is in order.


More than likely, the guy is the run of the mill passive-aggressive type that will smile at you in the hallway...then vandalize your car. It is likely he would pee himself if confronted. However, it's also possible that he would react violently if confronted...or concoct some story about the confrontation so as to implicate the person doing the confronting of wrongdoing...thus muddying the waters.

I agree with @Jay79 and others - get the police involved from the get-go.

Scott


----------



## MacInfoSys (Aug 6, 2018)

MNScott said:


> Put together the vandalism and the intimidation/harassment and you may have a solid case for the apartment manager to remove this guy from the premises.
> 
> Read @SMITTY previous post, the first time this happened. Leaving the car plugged in after charging, if posted, is a violation of the rules as well. No idea if that was the case in this instance or not. Even if it was done charging, that is not a "crime"...vandalizing someone's property is.
> 
> Scott


I agree 100%. Smitty's actions (if it is still taking place) is not a crime, BUT it still does not make it right to continue to do them either. The other person SHOULD BE punished for his actions and Smitty SHOULD also have the curtesy to not use that space for his overnight parking.


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

MacInfoSys said:


> I agree 100%. Smitty's actions (if it is still taking place) is not a crime, BUT it still does not make it right to continue to do them either. The other person SHOULD BE punished for his actions and Smitty SHOULD also have the curtesy to not use that space for his overnight parking.


We are in agreement.

Scott


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'll agree with the no parking. As I'm looking at the Tesla, it doesn't seem to be plugged in.


Tesla is def plugged in, you can see in the vid but its tough to tell because the vid is dark.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

SMITTY said:


> Tesla is def plugged in, you can see in the vid but its tough to tell because the vid is dark.


I am NOT sanctioning his actions. They are completely and totally inexcusable.

As others have asked, however, @SMITTY I'm wondering if you're willing to address the question about you parking the vehicle there overnight? Or well beyond the completed charge time?

Again, I'm not excusing his behavior. He ABSOLUTELY should have handled things another way. But I'm wondering if his anger is completely unprovoked and without cause.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Thanks for all the feedback everyone...

The apartment management knows of the first time and i told them about this 2nd offense yesterday but i haven't provided them the video yet. I don't plan on getting the police involved as i don't think its anything serious and I'm just not that type of person. Now if he had keyed or done something more drastic where money would have to come out of my pocket for repairs, then that's a different story.

As far as confronting the guy, I'm not going to go out of my way to find him but if we cross paths im definitely going to say something smart-assy to him just so HE knows I know its him. Im a happy, smart ass, sarcastic type of guy so me actively looking for confrontation was left in my younger years.

As for the "un-written rules of charging" go, as mentioned before i rarely use those charging spots being that i work from home and never really need to charge nightly like i used to when i had my Volt. That being said, per the management they are first come first serve and there's no time limit. This specific instance; I came home a little after midnight from a wedding rehearsal @ 43miles left of charge... This ChargePoint charges @ 23miles/hr MAX so we are looking at like 7 - 8hrs to charge me up to my 80%, Im certainly not going to wake up in the middle of the night to move my car at 4am or whatever the "un-written rule" may suggest.

Regardless, like i mentioned above the fact that this guy (who ive never seen before) feels the need to do this even-though "his" car is also currently charging is funny to me. I have footage of him and the lady (who ive seen tons of times) who actually owns that car pulling into that spot and plugging in to charge at some point during the night / morning. I have a feeling SHE doesn't know he's doing that hence why he didn't do it in her presence.

Ahhh well... People are funny.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Thanks for clarifying @SMITTY. There is obviously a difference between etiquette and rules, but the situation you mentioned above doesn't seem to go against either (unless you left it there charging till like 2 in the afternoon or something). Even then, if there are more than enough charging spaces to go around I wouldn't even see that as an etiquette issue.

I guess in short:

If there are posted time limits, obey them
If there are limited spaces, be courteous
Otherwise, just be happy fellow EV brethren
Sounds like you're doing all the above.

Sorry you had to go through this man. I think it's overly kind of you not to go after him for the damage done to your paint job. Even if it's just getting him to pay for an orbital wax to get rid of the scuff marks. Your a nicer guy than I am.

Enjoy your smart-ass shaming. And hey, that might be another fun YouTube opportunity. Just sayin'.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

eXntrc said:


> Thanks for clarifying @SMITTY. There is obviously a difference between etiquette and rules, but the situation you mentioned above doesn't seem to go against either (unless you left it there charging till like 2 in the afternoon or something). Even then, if there are more than enough charging spaces to go around I wouldn't even see that as an etiquette issue.
> 
> I guess in short:
> 
> ...


Yeah man, I'm not a d*ck about those parking spots, i don't even LIKE parking there because its in the next building over and my assigned spot is right underneath my apartment... Ive only parked there overnight when I NEED a charge and if I get there too late to wake up just to move my car. There are maaaaybe 3-4 EVs in this complex and there is 90% of the time at least one spot open


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Alright... it was me. I admit it. I was really trying to get you to purchase my version of sentry mode.

Man... I look awful in that video. What's the saying, the camera adds 25 pounds, 30 years, glasses, a yellow marker and grows bald headed people's hair back? Yeah... I look bad.

EDIT to add: Sorry @SMITTY, from now on I'll use dry erase markers only when I vandalize your property. Also, sorry about the side of your fridge that you think is hidden by a wall.

I have skills.


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

Who walks around with a highlighter/marker in their jacket pocket? Pretty obvious this guy was looking for an opportunity to write on the OP's car...and maybe others.

So - you talked to the apartment manager...shouldn't be too tough to figure out who it is via plates on the car or just by face from the video. What are they going to do about it - now that you've reported the same problem? Twice.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

@SMITTY - just keep a yellow highlighter with you and if you see him, pull it out and ask "I found this by your car - did you happen to drop it?"


----------



## ckarner (Apr 15, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> I'll agree with the no parking. As I'm looking at the Tesla, it doesn't seem to be plugged in.


Looks plugged in to me. https://screencast.com/t/0SCsFulU


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

lance.bailey said:


> @SMITTY - just keep a yellow highlighter with you and if you see him, pull it out and ask "I found this by your car - did you happen to drop it?"


See that is something right up my alley - That kind of confrontation is what im looking for.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

SMITTY said:


> See that is something right up my alley - That kind of confrontation is what im looking for.


keep in mind, I have "earned" death threats ... your mileage may vary.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SMITTY said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everyone...
> 
> The apartment management knows of the first time and i told them about this 2nd offense yesterday but i haven't provided them the video yet. I don't plan on getting the police involved as i don't think its anything serious and I'm just not that type of person. Now if he had keyed or done something more drastic where money would have to come out of my pocket for repairs, then that's a different story.
> 
> ...


Well I think you have your solution: Just mention it to his wife. He'll be in much worse trouble than with the police!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Try to obtain an email address for either the man or woman, then send them a link to your YouTube video.


----------



## Nautilus (Oct 10, 2018)

Somewhat related to this topic: Is there a way for someone to tell whether the Model 3 is actively charging when plugged in? For my Volt, there's the green light on the dashboard. If its flashing, the car is charging. If it is solid green, the car is fully charged. I used to leave a note on my dash explaining that and telling people to feel free to unplug me if the light was solid green (I had the plug alarm disabled).

I'm not aware of any similar way to tell if the Model 3 is charging. I think that once the car's been locked, the screen goes blank and the owner has walked away, there are no indicators at the charge port or elsewhere. Or have I missed something?


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

garsh said:


> Try to obtain an email address for either the man or woman, then send them a link to your YouTube video.


I sent the link to the property management... Im going to ask them to do an email blast to all residents.


----------



## MNScott (Mar 16, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> Somewhat related to this topic: Is there a way for someone to tell whether the Model 3 is actively charging when plugged in? For my Volt, there's the green light on the dashboard. If its flashing, the car is charging. If it is solid green, the car is fully charged. I used to leave a note on my dash explaining that and telling people to feel free to unplug me if the light was solid green (I had the plug alarm disabled).
> 
> I'm not aware of any similar way to tell if the Model 3 is charging. I think that once the car's been locked, the screen goes blank and the owner has walked away, there are no indicators at the charge port or elsewhere. Or have I missed something?


On the public chargers that I use, there are indicator lights that show when it is actively charging. Plus, the Model 3 has the pulsing green light around the plug when charging.

Scott


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

MNScott said:


> Plus, the Model 3 has the pulsing green light around the plug when charging.


when the car is locked and charging, the flashing "T" goes dark. there is no indicator until unlocked that the car is done or still charging. I think that this is a theft/vandalism/whatever prevention measure to remove a flashing light from an unattended vehicle.

THere is a vendor here (Evannex?) who sells tags you can hang on your charger to let people know you are okay with them removing the cable, but I think that the charge port is locked when the car is locked. perhaps the intention is to have people remove the cable from the j1772 adapter that is locked in the charge port.

ah yes, found the charge notices right here.


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Those hang tags are a nice little courtesy! At first I was thinking those can't be used with the 3 since the charge port is locked when the car is locked, but I read the FAQ and realized some things I hadn't thought of before:

*



Isn't it true that you can't unplug the charging cable if the Model S is locked? How should I use the "Ok to Unplug" tag?

Click to expand...

*


> Yes that is true, but, you can still use the "OK to Unplug" tag -- see below...
> 
> *Supercharger Locations:* The supercharger cable and connector CANNOT be unplugged if the vehicle is locked. You can choose to leave a phone number on the hang tag, have another owner call you, use your mobile app to unlock the model S, and allow the other owner to unplug the supercharger cable, and then relock the vehicle. _Caution:_ In unlocking your Model S, you do risk allowing someone to enter the vehicle. Proceed with caution!
> 
> *Public Charger Locations:* Your personal charger cable cannot be unplugged from your vehicle unless you are present and the Vehicle is unlocked (door handles extended). However, in most cases, your charge cable can be unplugged at the adapter end (e.g., at the J1772 plug-in end) so that someone else can use the public charger.


This actually reminds me of one of my biggest complaints about the whole charging system: Why doesn't the button on the charging handle unlock the vehicle if the Phone Key is nearby? Why do I have to push the back door handle (and many times accidentally _open_ the back door) before I can remove the charging handle from my vehicle!? Very frustrating.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

"NO P" as in NOt Performance (P) model?? Just a WAG.

Be careful out there..


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

Hobbies...


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

Oooh. I like where this is going. It's EV Meme time!










I think your parking job just got in the way of him getting his baguettes!


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

Lovesword said:


> Hobbies...
> View attachment 25248


THATS F'N AWESOME. HAHA


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

what ever happened here?

i'm nosy


----------



## MMMGP (Dec 20, 2018)

That's right... I'd like to read the police report.


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

UPDATE!!!

Forgive me for the delay... So, I sent the video to my property management and they contacted the artist in the video. He wasn't available when they called but his wife was. They asked her to come to the office and they showed her the video. While she was in the office, the management called me explaining that they just showed her the video and I reminded them to tell her that this was the 2nd time its happened... I heard her in the background crying and say "oh my godddd"... Property management asked if i would like to speak with the lady because she wanted to talk to me... I said yes of course...

She gets on the phone... Older lady prob in her 50s very thick russian accent... Crying, barely able to get any words out, apologizing asking for forgiveness saying how ashamed she is and what they can do to make it better... It made me feel terrible hearing her like that... I told her everything is fine, and I will research detail shops to get quotes. I told her im not calling the police so don't worry and we will get it all settled.

Im honestly happier they were able to show his wife instead of him... She was noticeably more affected by it than he would have been. Im sure he had to deal with her wrath.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

SMITTY said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> Forgive me for the delay... So, I sent the video to my property management and they contacted the artist in the video. He wasn't available when they called but his wife was. They asked her to come to the office and they showed her the video. While she was in the office, the management called me explaining that they just showed her the video and I reminded them to tell her that this was the 2nd time its happened... I heard her in the background crying and say "oh my godddd"... Property management asked if i would like to speak with the lady because she wanted to talk to me... I said yes of course...
> 
> ...


Ah man... poor lady. I'm not crying, you're crying! 
Awesome news though, it makes me crack a smirk though because she is going to tear him a new one... I'm more afraid of my own wife's wrath than I am of any police!!

Thank you for the update.


----------



## THX723 (Feb 1, 2019)

@Lovesword Did you ever find out what "No P" really meant? #dyingtoknow


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

sounds like it is ending well.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

THX723 said:


> @Lovesword Did you ever find out what "No P" really meant? #dyingtoknow


Well, there are two obvious interpretations for "No P". I'm pretty sure he wasn't directing people not to urinate on the Tesla so I'm going with the second one, "No Parking".


----------



## victor (Jun 24, 2016)

THX723 said:


> @Lovesword Did you ever find out what "No P" really meant? #dyingtoknow


----------



## SMITTY (Jan 24, 2019)

THX723 said:


> @Lovesword Did you ever find out what "No P" really meant? #dyingtoknow


My ONLY guess is No Parking... No clue.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

THX723 said:


> @Lovesword Did you ever find out what "No P" really meant? #dyingtoknow


Oh, this famous artist never reveals his secrets. 

My only ventured guess would be that, much like Vincent Van Gogh, this man has cut a piece of himself off. Only for him, it's not the ear... it's something further south that begins with P, which would make sense as he seems to like performing d***less acts!

But seriously, I honestly think he was trying to say "no parking" to SMITTY.


----------



## Wizard (Sep 30, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> UPDATE!!!
> 
> ...
> She gets on the phone... Older lady prob in her 50s very thick russian accent... Crying, barely able to get any words out, apologizing asking for forgiveness saying how ashamed she is and what they can do to make it better... It made me feel terrible hearing her like that...


Lol!!! Good acting from her part. She got away with what she wanted.

I truly hope that's the end of it... time will tell...


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Lovesword said:


> ... I'm more afraid of my own wife's wrath than I am of any police!!


 He's gotta sleep sometime!


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

SMITTY said:


> Im honestly happier they were able to show his wife instead of him... She was noticeably more affected by it than he would have been. Im sure he had to deal with her wrath.


It _sounds_ like things worked out well, but don't let your guard down just yet. Sometimes even people obviously in the wrong will behave like a cornered animal when confronted, and become even _more_ dangerous. So possibly be prepared for the husband to confront you physically for scaring his wife.

A good example of that would be someone who's texting for several seconds after a traffic light turns green. If I beep the horn at them, most of the time they will just move. But once at the exit of a parking lot, I had someone hop out of the car and yell "Why can't you just wait?" and then all by himself escalated to cursing and threatening to beat me. I had to call the police over something _that_ stupid.


----------

